# NAT hot bulb engine photographs



## Nilocd (Apr 13, 2008)

Has anybody got any pics of NAT engines built by the Torbinia Engineering company in Lowestoft 
The company built a new works at Oulton Broad in 1916 to manufacture semi diesels.


----------

